# Need crew for Offshore Trip out of Freeport



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Need a couple of guys that want to go out of freeport, looking to go 60 - 70 miles out targeting aj, grouper, mahi, wahoo and what ever we can catch. send me a PM with your info and i will contact you for more infromation on the trip.

tight lines everyone!!!!


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

The trip is this sunday 21 of august


----------



## Ol' Basshole (Sep 25, 2010)

Pm sent, let me know


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

PM sent . Ready and Available.


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

If you have room for 2 i have a fishing buddy who is capable and ready as well. Also will pay his own way.


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Trip canceled... Guys that pm i will keep your numbers for later, most probably nrxt week i will put a trip together let me know if any of u can go


----------

